# rotor removal



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

does anyone know how to remove the front brake rotors on a 98 sentra se???


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

i also would like to know, but also how do you remove the rear rotor as well, i put some motegi rims on my car and that think that sticks out in the center of the wheel poped the center caps of my rims out, i was wondering also how do you remove those, or cant you? And anyone give me a quik idea on how to tighten my ebrake...i put it on and when i gas the car i can still slightly move the rear wheels (like they still turn)..... :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Front rotor removal.
Remove the wheel and tire.
Take out the two bolts on the brake caliper. Remove the caliper and brake pads.
Carefully remove the cotter pin, on the spindle nut, using a pair of pliers.
To remove the rotor assembly remove the spindle nut, take out the outer bearing, put the spindle nut back on and use the spindle nut to drive out the inner bearing and wheel seal.


Removing the rear drums are very easy. 
Remove the wheel and tire. 
There are two methods for easy removal.
1. Take a dead blow mallet/ rubber mallet, hit the drum until it loosens up. Then slide the drum off of the lug studs.

2. In the drum there are two threaded holes. Get two bolts the same size as the holes. Then slowly tighten the two bolts, until loose, then slide the drum off the studs.

Adjusting your brakes is also kinda simple. Jack up the rear of your car. Set it on some jack stands, then block off the front wheels.
Behind the dust covers, behind the wheel. There is a rubber plug, remove that plug. You need a large flat head screwdriver. Get a flashlight and look inside the hole. You are going to see a vetrical adjustment nut. Take your screwdriver, stick it in the hole and turn the nut slowly while turning the wheel. If it gets harder to turn the wheel, you are adjusting the right way. If it gets loose adjust the other way. You want to adjust the wheel to not spin more than half a turn. Good resistance but not to where you cant move the wheel at all. That should tighten up your e brake. If that doesnt work, you need new brakes.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Front rotor removal.
> Remove the wheel and tire.
> Take out the two bolts on the brake caliper. Remove the caliper and brake pads.
> Carefully remove the cotter pin, on the spindle nut, using a pair of pliers.
> To remove the rotor assembly remove the spindle nut, take out the outer bearing, put the spindle nut back on and use the spindle nut to drive out the inner bearing and wheel seal.


You forgot to remove the caliper bracket. 17mm x 2 bolts, no big deal :thumbup:

Also, I'd suggest you remove the cotter pin and use a breaker bar w/32mm socket to break the hub nut BEFORE you lift the car. (though you shouldn't need to remove the hub nut if you're only removing rotors)
:cheers:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

speedricer said:


> i also would like to know, but also how do you remove the rear rotor as well, i put some motegi rims on my car and that think that sticks out in the center of the wheel poped the center caps of my rims out, i was wondering also how do you remove those, or cant you? And anyone give me a quik idea on how to tighten my ebrake...i put it on and when i gas the car i can still slightly move the rear wheels (like they still turn)..... :thumbup:



Well, the center caps problem is you need to remove the dust covers (gold caps). I f-'ed mine up real bad during my last break job. Smash em off with a big screwdriver and hammer.

Next question... tighten the e-brake cable? Just do what Nostrodomas said.


Good luck


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for filling in the holes seth.


----------

